# Trainer told me to ditch the pads....



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

We had our first training session yesterday. First thing she noticed when she came in was the plethora of pee pads scattered around. No good...

She wants me to have him only go on the balcony, using pee-pads to start so that he gets it. We did have a poo and pee this morning out there so that worked, but he also pees where the pads used to be. 

I have to keep him in smaller spaces and around me all the time to watch him I guess. I think I messed up earlier using treats for perfectly placed pees... as he pees all the time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know about pee pads... we never used them, since Kodi chews them up on sight! But I DO know that we only have two "approved" indoor potty spots. He has a litter box in his pen for night time/early morning use, and another in the kitchen for daytime use. We could probably do away with the one in his pen at this point... I don't think he's used it in many months. But since that's where he stays if we need tobe out of the house for a number of hours, I like to know he has an option other than crossing his legs!:biggrin1:

The kitchen one he uses mostly in bad weather or after dark. He'd much prefer to go outside.

My guess is that it's not a good idea to get a puppy thinking it's OK to go anywhere they see a small pad on the floor. I would think it would be REALLY hard for them to differentiate between that and a small area rug.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

That's it exactly. Matter of fact he had recently decided that our dining room rug (we have mostly hardwood) was quite the spacious pee pad. So she's right. I just have to watch him like a hawk and take him out every hour. I like the idea of the litter box for emergencies. 

I started with pads on the balcony, but may move to something less rug like.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use reusable pads, unless we travel then I will take a paper one to the airport and hotels, but most of the time she prefers outdoors.

I do agree that training both pads and outdoors IS the hardest, and they do think rugs are plush pee pads, so there is that problem. I did notice that she didn't like to poop and pee on the same pad when she was a puppy, so I had to put 2 out, even to this day, she pees on one side of the yard and poos on the other...so peculiar my dog....LOL

Sticking with the same 1 or 2 spots is probably a good idea and yeah, if they do figure out peeing gets them good treats, they will pee when their hungry, its all a learning process for us humans too 

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lkwilson said:


> That's it exactly. Matter of fact he had recently decided that our dining room rug (we have mostly hardwood) was quite the spacious pee pad. So she's right. I just have to watch him like a hawk and take him out every hour. I like the idea of the litter box for emergencies.
> 
> I started with pads on the balcony, but may move to something less rug like.


Yeah, the "watch like a hawk" part just goes with the puppy training territory.:biggrin1: If you can't keep your eye AND attention on him every moment, he needs to be in a crate or ex-pen.

Kodi was litter box trained by his breeder before I got him, and it made it SO much easier. But I STILL had to watch him carefully. Almost every mistake he had was related to too much freedom too soon. (the others were a result of me not understanding his signals.:biggrin1


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I was thinking of buying some pee pads tomorrow since McGee's breeder puts them in a litter pan. We are supposed to have rain the day after we pick him up so I thought just for such types of emergencies it might not hurt but now I'm wondering. Any input, guys?


----------



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

Our vet said to get rid of the pee pads that the breeder had used on our first visit. We trained him to use the bell on the door and he's been doing it ever since (9 mo.). As for rain, they are not made out of sugar and our dog goes out in the rain, and hasnt melted yet!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I was thinking of buying some pee pads tomorrow since McGee's breeder puts them in a litter pan. We are supposed to have rain the day after we pick him up so I thought just for such types of emergencies it might not hurt but now I'm wondering. Any input, guys?


 I think you could try all outside it will not hurt little Mcgee. I have always had both and maybe that is why it is taking longer to train. Zoey will use her washable pad right after we have gone outside I think the indoor potty is great for when you are gone more than 2 hr. It is hard to decide because how do you keep them trained to do both? Maybe only in the x pin?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I use reusable pads, unless we travel then I will take a paper one to the airport and hotels, but most of the time she prefers outdoors.
> 
> I do agree that training both pads and outdoors IS the hardest, and they do think rugs are plush pee pads, so there is that problem. I did notice that she didn't like to poop and pee on the same pad when she was a puppy, so I had to put 2 out, even to this day, she pees on one side of the yard and poos on the other...so peculiar my dog....LOL
> 
> ...


 I only have one washable pad and I love it. I tried to make my own and it does work the same but I didn't have a sewing machine to finish off the edges so the cloth is a fraud. Next pup I will invest in more. Where did you get yours?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hottubecake said:


> Our vet said to get rid of the pee pads that the breeder had used on our first visit. We trained him to use the bell on the door and he's been doing it ever since (9 mo.). As for rain, they are not made out of sugar and our dog goes out in the rain, and hasnt melted yet!


It's true that they don't melt, but _I_ have to clean up the mess after he goes out in really bad weather!:frusty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha for SURE Karen, the havs don't melt, but the POO sure tries too! uke: LOL


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau were both introduced to a K-9 grass potty as newborns. It's amazing that even the youngest puppies will gravitate towards it and start using the box rather than a pee-pad. I also have hardwood floors and Karastan area rugs and they NEVER go anywhere but outside or on their potty grass and they have the run of the house when we're gone. They PREFER to go outside and ring a bell to go out. But I have the peace of mind of knowing they aren't uncomfortable or making mistakes if DH and I stay away longer than usual if we're out running errands or out to dinner.... Daisy will also go on potty grass in the middle of a snow storm....Beau would STILL rather go outside!

Another of our forum pups is in the testimonial section of this dog litter box: 
http://www.rascaldoglitterbox.com/ This box can use the grass, pee pads, or newspaper and it has higher sides in case a male puppy starts hiking his leg. Beau semi-raises his leg to top-off Daisy's offering...but squats otherwise. I plan to order this box when I get home from vacation.

Havies are VERY smart and I think they can understand the concept of two allowable spots to go.....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

hottubecake said:


> Our vet said to get rid of the pee pads that the breeder had used on our first visit. We trained him to use the bell on the door and he's been doing it ever since (9 mo.). As for rain, they are not made out of sugar and our dog goes out in the rain, and hasnt melted yet!


That's true, but a coated dog at a show going out in the rain....oh my! I learned to like potty pads...and so did the Havs


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thumper said:


> I use reusable pads, unless we travel then I will take a paper one to the airport and hotels, but most of the time she prefers outdoors.


I now have a beautiful puppy, Hunny (on the right in my Avatar), and I trained her and her siblings to use the pads, Now she's 4 months and I'm going through the same thing. She thinks anything on the floor that's absorbent is an ideal place to go. Another problem is my bed is absorbent and she taught herself to use the steps I bought for Blossom, climbed onto my bed and peed.

She goes outside with the others to play in our dog run and will do her business there as well, but she's definitely confused. I like the idea of the litter box and I think I'll switch them over. Like Kara I bought reusable and washable pads online, and I think I'll save those for visits to hotels.


----------



## marpars63 (Apr 16, 2011)

My experience with pee pads has been positive with my older hav. He learned to go there, no problem. His little brother however, loves to rip them up and run around the house with them. The little one will use the pad when confined in a small area, but when it is "out in the open" the fun begins with him playing "catch me". On the downside with the puppy, he tends to think any area rug or bathmat is a pee pad, which makes sense as they are the same size and shape.


----------

